# 1986-87 Ritchey Timber Comp



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*1986-87 Ritchey Timber Comp - SN 9B367*

I bought this from a member on here about 7 months ago and finally found the last bits to complete it.

I bought it as a frame and fork only. I was lucky enough to find a Ritchey fillet brazed bull moose bar in the same colour.

The paint and decals are all original, it does have some very minor scratches but it looks great! The patina is nice because I will ride it and won't have to worry about it.

Also was lucky enough to find 2 sets of NOS grab on grips and plugs still in the package, they are not on yet.

Everything else will be as it was originally built (I think) with the exception of the yellow Selle Turbo seat. I have an NOS Specialized Delta black seat that would have come with it but I like the yellow one.

Many thanks to Rob (Golden Era), Noah (BushPig), and Gordon (Manitou917 from Retrobike) for supplying me with some hard to find bits.

Will post more photos as the build continues....

Spec's

Frame: Ritchey Timber Comp - fillet brazed - 19 inch - Serial Number 9B367
Fork: Ritchey - fillet brazed 
Headset: Shimano 600 - Starfish nut NOS 
Stem: Ritchey bull moose - Model III High Rise - fillet brazed 
Handlebar: Same as above 
Grips: Grab On - NOS 
Brakes: Front - Shimano XT M730 Canti NOS - Rear - Suntour Sport Roller Cam NOS 
Brake Pads: As originally spec'ed for each above NOS 
Brake Cables: Shimano NOS 
Cantilever cable hangers: Shimano NOS 
Brake Levers: Shimano XT M730, 4 finger, NOS (might change the levers to silver from an NOS Deore 4 finger set I have) 
Shifters: Shimano XT M730 - 6 Speed NOS 
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M730 NOS 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M730 Short Cage NOS 
Derailleur Cables: Shimano XT NOS 
Cassette: Shimano 600 NOS 
Chain: Shimano XT NOS 
Cranks: Shimano XT M730 NOS 
Chainrings: Shimano XT Biopace NOS 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT NOS 
Pedals: Shimano XT M30 early NOS 
Hub Skewers: Shimano XT NOS 
Rims: Araya RM20 Silver NOS 
Hubs: Shimano XT M730 NOS 
Tyres: Ritchey Duro Force NOS 
Saddle: Selle Turbo - Yellow - Dated 1987 NOS 
Seatpost: Suntour XC Pro NOS 
Seatpost Binder: Shimano XT NOS


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

More photos - Finished and ridden.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice job, Rocco!!! That turned out beautifully.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have bar envy.

That's amazing Rocco, your attention to detail is phenomenal, I'm looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Klunker-Kid (Mar 8, 2011)

I love this bike, super cool!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Klunker-Kid said:


> I love this bike, super cool!


me too. clean lines. good stuff all over.:thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My type of build. Kudos. 
Really like those bars (and the frame, and the XT)
T


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Finished now. See photos above.

Road/trail tested.

Rides as nice as my Super Comp. He built wonderful bikes.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, that is a great bike. It's just beautiful. Thanks for posting it, sq_root.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

very nice build. you definitely did it justice.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, that bike looks real nice!!


nice job!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

very nice. Ok, I'm taking out one of my old Ritcheys this weekend for sure - and I agree, they do have a nice ride to them. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like a nice build, and a comfy rider. Nice period correct parts and look... Enjoy!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

More pics can be seen here. 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=142113

Thread was not moved there.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a proper roller cam brake and the ritchey Bull Moose bars for a Ritchey bike just like yours. I'm not patient, already thinking about going with the Rivendell bars, and I see some roller cams on ebay.

Is it worth looking for the Ritchey bars? Where would I find them?


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think the brakes will be too hard to locate. I see them come up for sale from time to time on auction sites. I believe this is the original equipment that you are looking for 'Suntour *Sport* Roller Cam.'

The bars will be a bit/a lot harder to find.

Try posting a classified ad on this site or put something in your signature asking for both.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Little old for my taste...but a gorgeous bike nonetheless!!!


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful build! Thanks for the peek.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Fine work, Rocco. Very, VERY Fine work.

Ain't this a great hobby!!?!!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice work Rocco.

I'd love to see a few photos of all your Ritcheys together now.


----------



## paramount66 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bar envy! I got the Nitto Bullmoose from Rivendell. Awesome but not quite as cool! My 87 Timber Comp is yellow and rides better than I would ever hope a bike could ride! Tom Ritchey is a GENIUS!


----------



## paramount66 (Jun 14, 2009)

1987 was Obviously a pivotal year for Ritchey! Took me a while to figure out what year I had. Pictures soon!


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicely done resto. I like the high Twinstruts! And the yellow saddle is a nice contrast.


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow!!

I envy you..

Makes me wanna have my frame resize to fit me and powdercoated..


----------



## mobydick (Oct 28, 2011)

hey rocco, it is a beautifull set up... cheers ali


----------

